# Hobie vs OK



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

For a l while now I have been trying to finalize my kayak choice.

I was pretty much set on a OK Trident/Prowler 13 ( I still dont see a difference between them...), but then I started to look at the Hobie Outback/Revolution/w MD system in the 12' range. As I have said before I plan on using it mostly in small NC lakes (Lake Norman and Mtn Island mostly), inshore on the OBX, and in the backwaters/swamps of the NC/SC Coast. I am willing to sacrifice a little preformance for a little more manoveribility in the tight stuff. BUT when I am out in the bigger wates I want it to be stable and faster. 

I am wondering what people like and dont like about the Hobies. I read the other Hobie post (great minds ask similar questions). Also I am wondering how the Hobies handle a bigger guy (6'0, 240#)?

June 1, I am buying my new yak! Just have to decide if the $ is worth it for the Hobies.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

My first kayak is was an OK Prowler 15. I loved this boat. It was a 2005 model so I think that was the first year. It was a wet ride for me. I have had several others since then until February. I have a Pro Angler now. I can't tell you how much I love this thing. I have not seen any negatives yet for it. I think the same can be said for the outback and the revo. Fishing with a mirage drive makes traversing crosswinds and current much easier. It has allowed me to focus more on the fishing.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

What about the weight? that is my biggest concern, well next to the price.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I have both- a Hobie Outback and a OK Prowler 13- both are great kayaks- I use the Hobie about 95% of the time and I am 260 pounds- no problem with stability or any thing else- two weeks ago I had the Hobie out of Point Lookout about four miles out in the Bay with a full load- a live bait tank and 70 pounds of chum chunking bunker for stripers- no problem-


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Not gppd in the shallows or lakes with stumps and submerged timber. Good in deep waters.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Considering the Trident is half of the Outback, I'd get the Trident all day. I have the Trident 13 and I think it's a great boat.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Okay I own a Big Game, not a Trident but still an OK paddle yak. One thing I will tell you is that the Hobie's(although it pains me to say this) will help you tremendously with controlling your drifts and/or staying where the fish are. I know numerous guys that fish Hobie's and when we go out, the one thing that I hate is when we get over a spot that is producing bites, I can only fish it until the current and/or wind moves me off it. Then I have to put my rod down, paddle back up and drop down. I would recommend you trying both of them out first. But if you have the cash, the Hobie is a nice yak to look at. The price point is just too high for my blood, so I will keep on paddlin'!


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

*Demo Day*

Appomattox River Co is having their annual Demo Day on June 9 in Farmville Va. They are the biggest paddle sports dealer in the eastern US and reps from pretty much every canoe and kayak manufacturer will be there. You can paddle all of the big name brands/models (and some of the smaller names too). Their prices are pretty tough to beat too.


----------

